# 1599 Geneva Bible Tolle Lege Press



## joebonni63 (Jul 6, 2015)

I know this topic has been beat to death but we new people never got to post. This by far the best bible I have ever used and people ask about it all the time. I have 2 of these one is one of the first made and another has a different cover. Both are hardcover and would love to get the Patriot version that's very nice. The notes are great as well and very reformed. The notes seem to line up with the 1560 copy I have. This is so much more easy to read and I thank Tolle Lege Press for that. Being hardcovers I have not had trouble with the bindings amen. For sometime now I have not used any other bible and not think that I will, so if you are borderline on a translation give this one a crack I think you will dig it.


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2015)

It's what we've been using in family worship this year (albeit the Kindle version). I really enjoy the rugged, solid translation.


----------



## joebonni63 (Jul 7, 2015)

Logan said:


> It's what we've been using in family worship this year (albeit the Kindle version). I really enjoy the rugged, solid translation.



When you buy the bible it comes with a cd/dvd of the complete bible, apocrypha, and metric psalms.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 7, 2015)

I have thoroughly enjoyed my copy!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 7, 2015)

I have it. I enjoy having the digital copy. I can make the print as big as I want it, that way.


----------



## Brian R. (Jul 7, 2015)

I enjoy pulling out the Geneva sometimes. I purchased one a few years ago. I like comparing with AV, seeing how the AV translators "cleaned up" the Geneva in places, e.g. John 1:1. However, surprisingly the Geneva had "love" in 1 Corinthians 13, and the AV went with "charity." Makes the older Geneva seem more modern, at least in that passage.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 7, 2015)

Buy your hardback copy, then save your money for a leather rebind:

http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2009...ble-rebound-by-leonards-book-restoration.html


----------



## joebonni63 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wayne said:


> Buy your hardback copy, then save your money for a leather rebind:
> 
> http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2009...ble-rebound-by-leonards-book-restoration.html



Yeah Leonard's is very cool and does very good work and I will do this to my bible......


----------

